# Mail.app ne relève pas le courrier



## vomi (19 Septembre 2013)

Bonjour à tous,

j'ai configuré avec un succès un compte imap dans Mail.app, le problème est qu'il ne relève pas le courrier quand on lui demande. Le seul moyen pour y arriver :
- déconnecter/reconnecter la mailbox
- OU synchroniser la BAL
- OU passer par l'iPhone qui n'a pas de problème (même configuration, SSL 993, ...), mais ça ne relève pas le courrier sur le Mac ...

parfois (1x / h approx), les messages rentrent dans Mail.app...
J'ai essayé sur d'autres Mac, rien n'y fait.

Mail est bien configuré pour inclure ce compte lors de la relève du courrier.

Je suis 100% perdu, auriez-vous déjà rencontré ce problème?

Merci 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h12 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h36 ----------

Quitter et relancer l'application Mail fonctionne aussi !


----------



## pascalformac (19 Septembre 2013)

probleme courant et multi traité

les pistes usuelles
*cadence releve trop forte 
(eviter le1 mn)
* fichier de reglage Mail naze
tester sur une autre session

* couac de serveur


----------



## vomi (19 Septembre 2013)

Merci pour ta réponse.

J'ai essayé sur 3 Macs différents à des endroits différents, rien ne change.

Et l'iPhone fonctionne à merveille!


----------



## pascalformac (19 Septembre 2013)

vomi a dit:


> Merci pour ta réponse.
> 
> J'ai essayé sur 3 Macs différents à des endroits différents, rien ne change.



c'est à dire?
tous HS?

tous avec les mêmes reglages?
( très probable , et donc  potentiellementca signifierait  reproduction  des mêmes...erreurs de réglages)

les reglages peuvent foirer sur un  minuscule detail négligé
se reporter aux fils concernant ton service email vu que tu n'en dis rien


----------



## vomi (20 Septembre 2013)

Oui tous les Macs ont ce problème. Les paramètres sont équivalents à ceux sur l'iPhone.

Si je marque un mail comme lu sur Mail.app, c'est bien répercuté sur l'iPhone, donc Mail.app parle bien IMAP avec le serveur.
Il y a juste la réception des nouveaux mails, qui ne passe pas. Gros mystère.
Je vais continuer à chercher, merci pour tes pistes!

edit : le service est belgacom - skynet dont le serveur imap est : imap.skynet.be


----------



## pascalformac (20 Septembre 2013)

or donc 
une affaire d'erreur de reglage semble de plus en plus plausible

(sauf si par manque de bol tous tes macs ont des connexions nazes ou des OS à la ramasse ,ce qui est peu probable)

et comme dejàdit 
voir les fils sur ce mysterieux  service email ( inconnu et non nommé) voire ceux du FAI et ou sur  firewall etc

ps
pour info on est des aidants bénévoles , pas des devins


----------



## vomi (20 Septembre 2013)

et la config Thunderbird avec lequel il n'y a pas de probs :


----------



## pascalformac (20 Septembre 2013)

ahhh skynet

ben y a eu des fils
 ( j'ai genre *900 *resultats en recherche que sur le forum ,dont des fils 100 % dessus)

va les regarder*

par ailleurs bien verifier ce qu'il faut entrer sur MAIL pour Mac 
( pas forcement les mêmes infos que sur ibidules,souvent plus detaillées)

* pour une recherche facile
soit passer par recherche avancée du forum 

soit via gougoule restreint au forum
exemple
http://www.laissemoichercherca.com/?q=site:forums.macg.co  mail skynet


----------



## vomi (20 Septembre 2013)

Merci pour ta réponse.
Avant de poster, j'avais déjà bien recherché sur Google et sur les forums ... uniquement des problèmes de configuration de base, et non un problème lié à certaines commandes du protocole.
Bref, toujours un mystère :mouais:


----------



## pascalformac (20 Septembre 2013)

mais justement 
il y a FORT à parier que ce soit une affaire de configuration incomplete
sur un detail
par exemple une entrée incomplete ou oubliée ou pas entrée comme il faut etc
(un grand classique nom utilisateur soit email complet ou seulement premier partie , selon les services)

ne pas se fier aux configurations automatisées dans Mail mac
pas toujours performant
en particulier avec des services aussi casse burnes que skynet


----------



## bruno72 (28 Février 2014)

Bonjour,
Je suis aussi sujet ou non de prélèvement des e-mails sur mon MacBook Pro alors que sur l'iPhone ils arrivent de manière plus fluide.
Je vous apporte une autre piste de réflexion. J'ai déjà décelé que ma connexion ADSL était très faible, avec toutes les demandes de synchronisation qui sont de plus en plus monnaie courante, il me semble que mail peut patiner et manquer de jus pour aller chercher les infos que j'attends.
J'ai fait le teste il y a 20 minutes, j'ai déconnecté le service wi-fi et utiliser mon iPhone comme modem puis relancé la relève du courrier. Le courrier ne s'est pas fait attendre.
Cela confirme mon choix de passer à un autre provider Internet en fibre.
Bon courage et bonne continuation.


----------



## Zeugme (13 Septembre 2014)

supprimé


----------

